

The Honest $10,000 Spam - peterwwillis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4xHc2Ow9CY

======
jamesbressi
This probably does more harm than good. I just can't believe that the guy who
actually replied with his real name and bank details is the "face" of people
who actually do this?

